# Praying Mantis Freezing outside



## Roy1982 (Sep 25, 2016)

It's 44°F outside right now. If I didn't capture my adult chinese mantis, wouldn't she be dead with temperatures like that?

http://i.imgur.com/xbpOU9s.jpg

I aware that the mantis is an invertebrate. 

What is an ideal tempature for a praying mantis, or even cold blooded invertebrates?

I tried looking up the info, but Google can't seem to give me a straight answer.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 25, 2016)

This is the time of year when things end for many inverts living in temperate regions like ours.  If she had an opportunity to mate and lay an ooth, her eggs will overwinter and hatch in the spring.

I'm not sure if 44°F is low enough to kill her, but the first frost probably will.


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 25, 2016)

64F is the lowest temp recommended for most species at night. I don't think it will last long on 44F. If you want to keep it a little longer, you should get it inside.


----------



## Roy1982 (Sep 25, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> 64F is the lowest temp recommended for most species at night. I don't think it will last long on 44F. If you want to keep it a little longer, you should get it inside.


She's been inside.

I just wanted to know if she would of died outside last night seeing how the tempature went down to 42°F last night.

Inside her tank, it got down to 64°F. She's still ticking, alive and well today.

So basically, what you said, is that 42° probably would of killed her. I've basically prolonged her life by keeping her captive.


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes, you prolonged her life 
Even though they probably could handle one or two nights in those temps, they wouldn't have made it eventually.


----------

